# Team Haiyin Camaro crash



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

kek_63 said:


> Couple of links to video and pics from this weekend at Lebanon Valley Dragway. Hope Ron is alright.


here's another of the tow truck flipping back on it's wheels. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikzRRVjfhek


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

I gotta say that the only bottom view of Ron's car I ever wanted to see was a crazy wheelstand.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hope the driver is allright. When are we going to see the damage report? 

From a distance it looks sort of all right but lot of hidden damage might have occurred.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's a video/slideshow from the FaceBook page:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQe-sB5-LJo&feature=player_embedded

Hopefully no one was hurt -- it sounds like that is the case. Thankfully no one was in the other lane. If you have something that fast, work up gradually in speed!

I'm no expert in such things. At what speed or ET or power level should one consider using a professional driver?


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Not sure I seen that correctly. Is that the roll-cage sticking through the bottom of the vehicle?


----------

